#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

## raz

Who has CYME 7.1 running in Windows 8, 64 Bits???

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## S64S

i have original CD

----------


## raz

Please share the installation files. We will find the ****** with the engineering community  :Smile:  Thank you!

----------


## knox99

Yes plz share the installation file

----------


## raz

> i have original CD



Please share the installation files  :Smile:

----------


## raz

> i have original CD



Please share the installation files  :Smile:

----------


## ionioni

CYME 7.1 link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

Thank you! I am going to check now ... now we need the ******!

----------


## raz

CYME 7.1 Installed!!!!! Now we need just the ******  :Smile:

----------


## raz

> CYME 7.1 link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hey Ionioni!!!

From where you get the installation files???  I was checking the oficial website of CYME and all softwares are ready to download for free! So funny! I didn't know :P

Please check this link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Are there differences from the installation files that you provided us? Good question in my head!

Please give me your comments  :Big Grin:

----------


## raz

> CYME 7.1 link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hey Ionioni!!!

From where you get the installation files???  I was checking the oficial website of CYME and all softwares are ready to download for free! So funny! I didn't know :P

Please check this link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Are there differences from the installation files that you provided us? Good question in my head!

Please give me your comments  :Big Grin:

----------


## ionioni

they are password protected there

----------


## raz

I dont understand you. check the link that I shared

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## raz

aaaaaaa you are right!!!! I understand what you mean! I just finish to download all files from oficcial website and they are protected by password!

----------


## knox99

Thxxxxxx very much for sharing we hope to find the ****** soon

----------


## raz

We are working on that

----------


## enatrel

does anyone knows about this ******?,I need to simulate for my work.Regards

----------


## raz

> does anyone knows about this ******?,I need to simulate for my work.Regards



ENATREL you always ask for something in this forum. You should share any software or something firts with the community. Later the community will give you something in return  :Smile:

----------


## raz

> does anyone knows about this ******?,I need to simulate for my work.Regards



ENATREL you always ask for something in this forum. You should share any software or something firts with the community. Later the community will give you something in return  :Smile:

----------


## knox99

Dear raz
If u have the cr@ck could u plz upload it

----------


## knox99

Dear raz
If u have the cr@ck could u plz upload it

----------


## knox99

Any member have a cr@ck for this version plz share it before the fucking greedy sellers ce@ck it and ask for money

----------


## cadguy

Is this 23 modules complete ? Or I am missing something ? Comment please.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

Is this 23 modules complete ? Or I am missing something ? Comment please.

----------


## raz

> Dear raz
> If u have the cr@ck could u plz upload it



I don't have the -----   :Frown:  

"Cadguy" has the ----- and will ask for money as always. Like ETAP and SKMSee More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## raz

> Dear raz
> If u have the cr@ck could u plz upload it



I don't have the -----   :Frown:  

"Cadguy" has the ----- and will ask for money as always. Like ETAP and SKM

----------


## raz

> Is this 23 modules complete ? Or I am missing something ? Comment please.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Share with us the ******  :Smile:  Dont try to sell please!!!!

----------


## ionioni

@cadguy... there are 47 modules
have you tried to run a simulation? any simulation short, load etc 130013  :Smile:

----------


## cadguy

> @cadguy... there are 47 modules
> have you tried to run a simulation? any simulation short, load etc 130013



Thanks ioniioni,. I'll check more.

----------


## knox99

So we should seeks cadguy's mercy to upload it

----------


## raz

...............lol

----------


## cadguy

> @cadguy... there are 47 modules
> have you tried to run a simulation? any simulation short, load etc 130013



I could find a logical table where there were 46 logical jumps. When I played a little, now the modules appear to be 46. Can you please check if it is 46 or 47 ? IF 47, I am to dig again.

----------


## ionioni

@cadguy: 47 modules check the module manager dll

----------


## cadguy

thx ionioni, I'll check more. Btw real check performed in rw2010.dll.

----------


## ionioni

nope

----------


## restesam

Full official version has 75 modules plus 2 modules (development platform) plus 2 modules (IT solution) total is 79 modules
If we excluded server application they will be less

----------


## restesam

Full official version has 75 modules plus 2 modules (development platform) plus 2 modules (IT solution) total is 79 modules


If we excluded server application they will be lessSee More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## cadguy

> Full official version has 75 modules plus 2 modules (development platform) plus 2 modules (IT solution) total is 79 modules
> If we excluded server application they will be less



Very nice. Let's dig them out, all those 79.  :Smile:

----------


## restesam

Did u found them some modules depends on server app

----------


## ionioni

OK... let me go deeper:

in _CYMModuleManager71.dll_ (@cadguy here lies the protection) there is the _getModuleName@CYMModuleManager_ export. Disassemble and you will see at address .10001086 a switch table that begins with 'cmp     eax, 2Fh; ja      loc_10001239'. 2F hex = 47 dec, that means 48 switch cases but 29 dec goes to default that means the function gives when called 47 possible module names.

----------


## cadguy

Thanks for the info. Anyway my work on rw2010 makes it ok for 46 modules.  :Smile:  Trying to find more.

----------


## ionioni

rw2010? whoaa... i would be curios where, i looked into and it;s all utilities functions... and the nag dialog with the key is on module manager dll... sure we talk about cyme?

----------


## cadguy

call edx from modulemanager => rw2010
check for xor eax and mov eax 1.  1 is ok, 0 is wrong.

----------


## diegood35

I got the CYME71rev04BN0256 but is protected. @cadguy Do you know how take off the mask?... I tried but always I got problems..

----------


## raz

> I got the CYME71rev04BN0256 but is protected. @cadguy Do you know how take off the mask?... I tried but always I got problems..



Share the installations files with us!

----------


## vectors122

Dear raz check the posts the the links for two installation are already posted we need the .....ck

----------


## ionioni

There it is:



All is working  :Smile: 





> thx ionioni, I'll check more. Btw real check performed in rw2010.dll.



Nothing to do with rw2010.dll, that is i repeat myself a utils dll, the protection is HASP SL and is implemented by means of CymModuleManager.dll





> Full official version has 75 modules plus 2 modules (development platform) plus 2 modules (IT solution) total is 79 modules
> If we excluded server application they will be less



There aren't 75 + whatever modules, if you don't believe me check the CYME\CYME\License Manager\config\features.xml file... moreover some of the modules there are superseded (included in others more complete), eg Network Editor Light is surpassed by Network Editor (other features are referring to other CYME programs CYMCAP, CYMGRD, CYMTCC).
Bottom line  CYME 7.1 has 47 valid modules (with at least two Network Editor Light and Network Editor Extralight redundant/included in the Network Editor).

----------


## ionioni

up !!

----------


## ionioni

up !!

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## cadguy

Please check this screenshot.






By the way you can eliminate the same protection in several manners. But what I suggested is with minimum efforts.

----------


## ionioni

@cadguy: the patc-h you attached is a method to force a string compare function which is called (you guessed :Smile:  ) from the cymmodulemanager dll, actually is checking whether in registry there are some entries that they use to validate Saturn (an electrical company) users, has the same effect, but is a much more cleaner and soft variant (i would say "a legit" one  :Smile:  ) than patc-hing, after all is the way they are licensing Saturn users, and you get the 23 modules...but still, you will be missing 24 other, some of them important, modules.

anyways.

----------


## cadguy

I am not missing any. I just posted the file where I enabled 23 modules. You can verify the screenshot. there I solved some module which is not from those 23. 

And that is not only for that Saturn, all other such Fly, Rocket, ship ....LOL   all of them get validated there only.

And you tell it "guess". Ok I guessed it within 2 minutes of installing. Just on the debugger in the first run I -----ed the memory and it started running.

----------


## ionioni

> I am not missing any. I just posted the file where I enabled 23 modules. You can verify the screenshot. there I solved some module which is not from those 23. 
> 
> And that is not only for that Saturn, all other such Fly, Rocket, ship ....LOL   all of them get validated there only.



maybe you didn't understand... saturn is a company, fly rocket etc are roles for that company, and all that (ie 23 modules) can be enabled by a simple registry file (no need to pat-ch)
capisci?  :Smile: 

"you guess" is a little joke and does not imply guessing, i was linking that line to the cymmodulemanager function, translated "_@cadguy: the patc-h you attached is a method to force a string compare function which is called (you guessed  = as i have said before again and again) from the cymmodulemanager dll_

darn... dat ingliz

----------


## cadguy

Ok, a ----- needs few seconds. To find the registry entry takes more time to me. As I said already you can solve the same problem in several manner. Depends which you prefer.

And most important is our solution should not be round about way so that it will consume more resource or affect calculations. I hope my ----- free from those.

----------


## restesam

Very nice ...... great effort




> Please check this screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way you can eliminate the same protection in several manners. But what I suggested is with minimum efforts.

----------


## restesam

Very nice ...... great effort




> Please check this screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way you can eliminate the same protection in several manners. But what I suggested is with minimum efforts.

----------


## sayed_hu95

where is the -----

----------


## sayed_hu95

the ----- please

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

the link is dead please re upload

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## camsalvi

the link is off. Please, re-up.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> Please check this screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way you can eliminate the same protection in several manners. But what I suggested is with minimum efforts.



Dear Cadguy ,
Can you give the complete med for cyme 7.1

----------


## rdcardenasj

Pelase Sirs.

Its possible re-upload plis I need so much

----------


## rdcardenasj

Please Sirs.

Its possible re-upload plis I need so much

----------


## rdcardenasj

Please SIR.

Its possible re-upload

----------


## ReisWarez

Hello
Can anyone share another link valid? 
I need software
Tnx!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> CYME 7.1 link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This link is not working anymore, please upload again

----------


## Ali Mohammed

Please re-upload the software again

----------


## fx007

Why no one is sharing any REG-FILE or C****K???

----------


## enatrel

someone here would like to trade programs with me to get the ******** of CYME-7-1?

----------


## raz

I have running cyme 7.1 on my PC. I can share again if I receive the EPRI Green Book  :Smile:

----------


## seahhh

send email to ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> I have running cyme 7.1 on my PC. I can share again if I receive the EPRI Green Book



please share, EPRI Green book is too dificult to find and buy  :Frown:

----------


## raz

grrrr try to read again my answer! I am asking for the EPRI Green Book!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

Good one Gilbertomejia

----------


## Minfo

Hi
if anyone send cyme 7.1 R02 seup file to me,
then i can make a ******** and send to you.
you can write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## raz

> hi
> if anyone send cyme 7.1 r02 seup file to me,
> then i can make a ******** and send to you.
> You can write to me at ma_1411@yahoo.com
> 
> thanks



ok pm

----------


## ebeltran

> someone here would like to trade programs with me to get the ******** of CYME-7-1?



Hi... Wich software do you need? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk

----------


## mjk66

how you guys make 23 modules to 46 modules? i have installed it and its showing 23 modules,,,,

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Please someone can share the link for download CYME 7.1, thanks in advance.

----------


## cadguy

......................

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



and cyme pack with another aplications **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## raz

> and cyme pack with another aplications **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



What cyme version is?

----------


## mukhriz

hye.
anyone here has working cyme 71 or 72?

----------


## andrea117

please share cyme 7.1..... i found one with 23 module .... cyme power flow module is not activated,
please share with the full activated module

----------


## mukhriz

yes,pls share.most of the links above are not working.

----------


## mukhriz

for full function cyme, how many modules it has?

----------


## sanyad

Heres CYME 7.1 with meds

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

File remain active for 7 days on hoster.
Downloaded from this forum earlier.

----------


## andrea117

how may module are activated.....full have 47 modules

----------


## andrea117

not usefull it is 23 only 23 modules are activated

----------


## mukhriz

.........

----------


## cadguy

> does anyone here knows how to extend or defeat the expiry of 43 modules cyme72?



where is 7.2?

----------


## mukhriz

> where is 7.2?




.......

----------


## mukhriz

who got full med??anyone?

See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## mukhriz

Cadguy
What happen toinstaller given to you?
Have you figured it out?

----------


## cadguy

> Cadguy
> What happen to CYme7.2 installer given to you?
> Have you figured it out?



deleted

----------


## mukhriz

[QUOTE=cadguy;326058]deleted[/QUOTE

wowww..unlikely]

----------


## ahvazy

please upload again

----------


## krep22

Hi,
Can you re-upload  CYME 7.1, including ********?
Thanks

----------


## leechoice11

hi, please help me....

cyme 7.1 full module,  up load

----------


## lucasbrx

Hi,
Can you re-upload CYME 7.1, including ********?
Thanks

----------


## DJNikola

Hallo.

Can you re-upload any version of CYME?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## jvstonewall

please Share a link. please..

----------


## leechoice11

please up load.....

----------


## sanyad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leechoice11

thanks for your reply .....



but i wan a full module...See More: CYME 7.1 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## omellor

Sanyad very thanks

----------


## rad007

Sanyad the link is not working can you re-upload again please.

----------


## luis4170

> Sanyad the link is not working can you re-upload again please.



Link works.

----------


## lion67

Thanks downloading now

----------


## meathsauce

thank you...

----------


## morfiuszaq

Hello, can you send me a link with new wersion with CYME and med. Thankyou.

----------

